# First fatty



## BoilerBBQ (Aug 25, 2018)

First fatty is on the WSM right now. We decided to go for a breakfast fatty. Potatoes O’Brien, scrambled eggs, cheddar cheese, green onion, and a bacon weave. 

I made the rookie mistake of overfilling it, so the roll isn’t the greatest, but the bacon weave did a nice job of holding everything in and making it look nice.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2018)

Looking good so far...  Bring it on.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks better then my first bacon weave. If you didn't read already, run a rolling pin over the bacon weave, makes them even better looking...

Curious to see this bad boy finished and cut into!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 26, 2018)

Looks like a good start. I'll be waiting to see the end results.


Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2018)

Good start!
Al


----------



## weedeater (Aug 26, 2018)

Looking really good!

Weedeater


----------



## BoilerBBQ (Aug 26, 2018)

Here it is. Smoked last night and put it in the oven this morning for breakfast. 











The potatoes didn’t turn out so great. They turned into mush and dried out. 
Reheating in the oven made the bacon nice and crispy, but might have dried everything else out. I’ll make sure I eat the next one right off the smoker and probably skip the potatoes. 

Tom, thanks for the tip on rolling the bacon.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 26, 2018)

BBBQ, Fine looking fatty,looks like an excellent breakfast was served !


----------



## sauced (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks great....thought you said you over filled it? Nice job!!


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks good from Pa.
Like


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Sep 17, 2018)

Wow! Nice work.  Sorry to hear about the potatoes, but just a lesson learned I guess.  Very impressive.


----------

